# Nissan Elgrand



## MR GRAND (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there a section for the nissan el grand or am i the only one with one on this site

Pics:

































_Uploaded by Jeff_


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I had to look that one up...never heard of it.
I don't even think there are comparable listings here in the forums so it does look like you're the first.

Do you have a 1st gen (97-02) or a 2nd gen (02+)?


----------



## MR GRAND (Jan 29, 2009)

i own a 2000 model highway star with kit ,18inch incubus black and crome rims, blacked out windows crome grill ,to me it looks pretty pimped for a van (8 seater ) motor is v6 3500 same as 350z but detuned ,ill try to get some pics up to show the people


----------



## MR GRAND (Jan 29, 2009)

just got back from down the coast , it funny the looks you get when people don't know what your driving , ive taken some pictures but the misses will have to show me how to load them should be up this week.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Uploaded the pics for you! I like it...very different from vans here in the US.


----------



## rooey (Feb 26, 2009)

*ELGRAND*

G'Day Mr Grand,mate can tell me more about these cars are they good are they easy to get repaired with parts.I speak to mechanics and they say stay away from imports but I really like these cars. 

Hope to hear from you.
rooey.


----------



## MR GRAND (Jan 29, 2009)

Rooey first find a importer who knows what they are talking about and check there stock and the condition of all the styles of cars they bring in,go for the latest model you can afford and the newer 3.5l v6 with timing chain instead of the 3.3l with belt all you will have is proplems down the line,mine is a 2000mod with 38000km on the clock you need to change the stereo,the original only go to chanel 100.i hav had mine now for a few months and compared to the hiace, and delicas quality just outstands them,very roomy and power when you need it,would recomend this van to any one


----------



## PALEFACE (Apr 8, 2010)

G day , blokes....Im wanting to find outhow to get the tail lights off to change the bulbs , I have a 2001 E50 , Ive taken the bolts out but dont want to break the plastic by leaning on them.............

HELP


----------

